# looking for help, PA\NJ area



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright i'm looking to do some kick panels or A pillar pods for a set of speakers i'll be getting, i'm really quite afraid of really tearing into this, so ive decided to seak outside help. 

I'm looking for sombody in PA, near the allentown area, or at least with in a 2-3 hour drive of the area who would be willing to either do the job or help me with the concepts and such, willing to pay...but modest budget. just looking to do what sounds good and looks good, this thing aint doing no shows. just wanna enjoy my music. 

the set i'm droping in a moded CDT HD642, with M6 woofers, and ES-010 tweeters, passive wiring, powered by Alpine PDX 4.150, with an Eclipse Cd7200 MKII. 


looking for help with in 3 hours of 18053, let me know. and be aware if i was unwilling to pay a local shop 500$+ for them to do it, please don't ask me.


----------



## DMP23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you still need help? I can help.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I can do kick pods or a pillars if needed also. I'm in Jersey City


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know if I'm doing it still. Starter I believe just went in my car. Kind of a hiccup in the plans


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

NP...I'm around and 2 hours away if change your mind


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

used to be a little over an hour from allentown, been through there quite a few times 

i am sure Maxazor will do you right.

b


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Bing,
I know your a Jersey boy, when are you coming back to the east coast?!


----------

